# Camo's photo journal (Warning, pic heavy!)



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Abandoned at 1 week with out mom or litter mates, rescued at 5 weeks, Camo is now with us in a foster to adopt program.

5 weeks old (the day he came home) the poor little guy was skin and bones.



















A boy and his dog!


















5 1/2 weeks old, sporting a sweater do to high 40 degree temps and being so young.



























































































6 weeks old, just returned from a vet visit and had his fill of food and water.





































6 1/2 weeks old, tonight! No, he has not turned pink... It is the low lighting and red couch his blanket is on. He is really looking healthy now though! Not a scrawny guy anymore :woof:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

what great pics!!! So cute.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable!! Especially with the little sweater on.


----------



## absea (Jul 10, 2013)

That is the cutes pup I have seen in a long time! Might be a little spoiled, eh?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> what great pics!!! So cute.





ThaLadyPit said:


> He is absolutely adorable!! Especially with the little sweater on.





absea said:


> That is the cutes pup I have seen in a long time! Might be a little spoiled, eh?


Thanks! We think he is adorable too! And yeah... Maybe just a little spoiled


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

More Camo spam! I figured out his 'breed' today... He is a Unipitahoulacorn dog!

Seriously though, his dad is a pit mix and mom is 1/2 pit mix 1/2 Catahoula. The shelter called me today to confirm next weeks adoption and cutting off his puppyhood and to relay that someone from the farm that abandoned him at week old showed up at the shelter today with a 7 week old pup (one of his siblings) to drop off and inquired about the one that her dad had left at the door the night of 12/14/13. He is a Pearl Harbor day pup. Apparently they breed them for hogging and Camo was the litter runt so would have been a useless working dog for them. Rather than cull him, her dad abandoned a week old pup at the shelter.... grrrrr....

7 Weeks old and lookin' good!




























I picked him up a deer antler today. His attention span went from 2-3 minute increments to him gnawing on this thing for almost an hour!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He is so cute! his little feet almost look bald in the last pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Awww he is so adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

To cute his head is to big for his body lol.post pics every few weeks I wanna see him grow


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all!

7 1/2 weeks:





































8 weeks (today)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww he is adorable!! So full of cuteness and I love the colors he is! Camo is a great name for him.  
How did the neuter go? Have you talked to them about doing neuticles?  they might be up for that one. Eh, oh well. 

Look forward to watching him grow up!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Wicked cute!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awww he is adorable!! So full of cuteness and I love the colors he is! Camo is a great name for him.
> How did the neuter go? Have you talked to them about doing neuticles?  they might be up for that one. Eh, oh well.
> 
> Look forward to watching him grow up!


The neuter is tomorrow. I have outright begged them to do a vasectomy, but they say they don't know the procedure. Being county run they won't let me seek out a vet at my cost and have the procedure done.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Aww bummer... Oh well! At least now he will be yours! And not adopted out


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Aww bummer... Oh well! At least now he will be yours! And not adopted out


Yep :thumbsup: It will be hard to fast him tonight and tomorrow morning. Then leaving him back with the county overnight.... 

He is a good eater and will whine all night with an empty belly I'm sure.

I'll pick him up a C-Toe  (cow hoof) to have mas a treat when I pick him up on Sunday.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha yeah he is probably going to think you abandoned him at the vet  my dogs love the cow toes too...I'd give him food right before the cut off time haha, I'd hate to see a pup be really hungry!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha yeah he is probably going to think you abandoned him at the vet  my dogs love the cow toes too...I'd give him food right before the cut off time haha, I'd hate to see a pup be really hungry!


Vet's orders are no food 24 hours before the surgery. Reduces the chance of any complications with the anesthesia.

Even though the vet is a dumbass that can't do neuticals, I'll trust his word in not feeding... I've had enough surgeries in my life to know the importance of no food for anesthesia reasons. And the species may be different, but we all be tube style mammals.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thankfully mines cut off time was his dinner time when he got neutered lol. So it wasn't too bad for him. Stinks the county vet won't let you go where you want. Idk how my shelter does. But I think they're a little more lineiant. They give you a list of the vets you can go to who won't cost you anything for stuff if you adopt young or you can go to your choice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Cain's Mom said:


> Thankfully mines cut off time was his dinner time when he got neutered lol. So it wasn't too bad for him. Stinks the county vet won't let you go where you want. Idk how my shelter does. But I think they're a little more lineiant. They give you a list of the vets you can go to who won't cost you anything for stuff if you adopt young or you can go to your choice
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your states laws must be more lenient then. The county rescue here only does as the state mandates.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That stinks:/ at least you're getting a new family.member out of it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Well... The lil mutt gets to keep his balls for 1 more day. After fasting after his afternoon meal yesterday to have him ready for surgery today, I showed up 45 minutes early for my noon appointment that THEY scheduled two weeks ago... They had me go sit in the back and wait for the vet. When she came out she said that if dogs are not dropped off at 11am (weekend opening time) they won't get surgery until the next day. She told me I could leave Camo there and come get him Tuesday because they are closed Mondays...

Well forget that. My pup ain't spending 3 nights in a shelter because their scheduling department don't know their hole from a hole in the ground...

So I brought him home, fed him, walked him and worked on loose lead walking, let him and Dylan play, let him nap then fed him again since he kept going to his bowl spot and whimpering.

After the 2nd feeding we went for a walk around the block, then into the backyard to let him and Dylan play. After chasing each other around the back yard for 15 minutes or so, D found a fallen palm frawn, Camo immediately saw tug time! The kiddo grew bored\tired after about 3 minutes so I stepped in. After about 30 minutes of tug with me I figured I'd get some video of him. Lil pup has some drive to go at this, this hard for 30 mins after a walk around the block and 15 mins of mutual kid\pup chasing each other.

After this we came inside, Camo had some water and is napping in my lap now. Note the yelp at the 26 second point was D in the background, not Camo.

Camo playing tug at 8 weeks old. - YouTube


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Camo sure is cute! I can't wait to see how he turns out when he's older


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Carriana!

I am sitting in front of the shelter gate waiting for them to open. He gets snipped today, I really hate laws that won't let me wait until maturity 

They are closed to the public on Mondays so he will be here until Tuesday  I'm going to miss my pup.

I got him a new nylabone and a name tag with his name on the front and our address on the back, and brought a freezer bag of his TotW. Hopefully after surgery they will feed him what I brought, not the junk shelter kibble....


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Yay! He's back home! It looks like they didn't feed him much, he is all scrawny again.... He is completely unphased however and even more energetic then when I took him in. It will be a challenge to keep him calm enough to not rip a stitch. No satellite dish, he got dissolving stitches that will be gone in a few days.




























Got him a hoof too! Go to town boy... you deserve it!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

awww glad he is doing well....that hoof is huge. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

His pattern is so funky lol.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> awww glad he is doing well....that hoof is huge. lol


The hoofs not huge, he's just small 



Just Tap Pits said:


> His pattern is so funky lol.


That's a bit o catahoula blood that brings his Merle. From what I do know of his mutt blood, his pops is a pit mix hog dog, and his mom is pit mix\catahoula.

He was abandoned (left at the shelter) by a farm that breeds for their own hogging needs. Abandoning the litter runt at a week old is messed up though...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats shady but u got studdly out of it so looks like it had a silver lining. 


Wait til that uni trait comes through


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

He is a smart one for sure, and has a ton of drive. When he's grown if the hunter that dumped him sees him, he'll know he messed up getting rid of him just because he was the runt.

Now if there was only suburban boar to hunt 

I'll get him checked and if he is good hipped and elbowed, I'll get into some sort of work with him. He'll need something, he is very high energy.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell look into obedience trials.. thats shits legit. Maybe some wp. If ur just training light you really dnt need the hips and elbows. Now if u wanted an apa national champ hell yeah. 20lbs(when hes full grown)round the yard would be fine though imo


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Do they allow fixed mutts? lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Apa does. Im pretty sure once hes fixed u can get a "sport" registration of sorts through the adba for their pulls also.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

That is one of the cutest pups I have ever seen!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks!

@ 9 weeks...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww hi Camo, so cute.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I really love Camo, he is so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hes does have a sweet lovable face


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> Aww hi Camo, so cute.





TeamCourter said:


> Aw I really love Camo, he is so adorable
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Just Tap Pits said:


> Hes does have a sweet lovable face


Thanks all! Yeah he sure is adorable lil mutt. I'm really happy having a dog again, it's been a few years and I've felt like something was missing.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Thanks all! Yeah he sure is adorable lil mutt. I'm really happy having a dog again, it's been a few years and I've felt like something was missing.


Yeah I know what you mean...almost 8 months ago I had to put my old girl down, and I said I wasn't going to get another dog. That only lasted a couple weeks lol, and soon after we found Gemini (who was born on the same day that I put Precious down). We still had our boy Deuce, but it felt like something was missing before we got her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DickyT said:


> Thanks all! Yeah he sure is adorable lil mutt. I'm really happy having a dog again, it's been a few years and I've felt like something was missing.


This is why we stagger our dogs. Our dearly departed Brutus was 7 when we got Loki. After he passed we gave it a few years and then added Lucy when Loki was about 6. This way we are never without at least one bulldog in the house and we love it!

Oh man I just can't get enough of Camo though, he's so tiny still! I just want to squish his little face!


----------



## mamaball (Feb 18, 2014)

Camo is so cute! It's amazing to see how much healthier and bigger he's gotten since day one. Great job!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

I just love his sweet face


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Love the updates  glad he wasn't phased by the surgery 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all! He was not phased a bit. He came home and promptly ran laps of the backyard. I was concerned for his stitches, but it did not seem to bother him. They are full dissolved as of Sunday!


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Camo is adorable! I really love his name.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

very pretty boy!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Zagari said:


> Camo is adorable! I really love his name.


Thanks, I thought it was fitting given his markings.



Beatrix Kiddo said:


> very pretty boy!


Thanks kiddo.

Here is a lil basic obedience from last night. Not bad for 9 1/2 week old pup...






I could not find my darn clicker last night either.. My wife "cleaned" yesterday, and as always she thinks things need to go different places all the time and has no idea where she put it... It WAS hanging by the door next to the lead...


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

11 weeks





































Dylan getting in on the tug game!









I know I can eat this ball...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He has come a long way. love the ears. cute.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks! He certainly ain't that scrawny under nourished pup I brought home a month and a half ago.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! He is really coming along and it looks like he fell into the perfect home!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

he gets cuter everyday!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha cant wait to see him when he is bigger than the ball . So cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! He is really coming along and it looks like he fell into the perfect home!





Beatrix Kiddo said:


> he gets cuter everyday!





ames said:


> Hahahaha cant wait to see him when he is bigger than the ball . So cute!!


Thanks much! I am really enjoying having a dog again, even if he is not what I was planning for.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

3 months old, 14 lbs. He met his vet today and goes back in 2 weeks for rabies and in a month for his final puppy shot.

Catching some rays in the cool morning:

















On the walk to and from the vets office.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, that's one good looking pup!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw look at that handsome guy! I love him even more as he grows

Sent from Petguide.com Free Apphh


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Camo is so adorable, great pics.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah he is really looking great! Has come so far!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's turning into quite the handsome little man!! Thanks for keeping us updated Dicky.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YES!!!!! I love wonky ear stage!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Raiderblue said:


> Hey, that's one good looking pup!


Thanks!



TeamCourter said:


> Aw look at that handsome guy! I love him even more as he grows


Thanks, he is geting smarter every day too!



~StangChick~ said:


> Camo is so adorable, great pics.


Thanks! :woof:



::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah he is really looking great! Has come so far!!!


Thanks COACH, he really had come a long way in a short time from a scrawny, boney lil pup.



ThaLadyPit said:


> He's turning into quite the handsome little man!! Thanks for keeping us updated Dicky.


Thank you, and my pleasure. I love taking and sharing pics.



ames said:


> YES!!!!! I love wonky ear stage!!!


Yeah! They do so many different things at this stage.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

5 months! Well 4 days shy of it, but close enough for pics...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy 5 months Camo! So cute, love the last one.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love him! He has great eyes  so expressive and adorable. He is really looking good. From that tiny lil skinny pup to handsome "teenager" lol!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I love watching Camo grow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So handsome! Camo and Opie are the same age. Opie will be 5 months on the seventh


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Camo looks great. Happy 5 months. Thanks for the update DickyT


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I am very happy with how he is progressing. He has come a long way from the lil scrawny pup that was abandoned.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Camo is so adorable


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Some 6.5 month old pics I snapped after work today. He's 30 lbs now too...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the great pictures DickyT. Camo is looking good. Love those eye's of his and those ears. 

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Joe, I am really enjoying this dog!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Crazy Camo! Love him.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I love seeing little Camo as he grows up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He is looking great! Incredible to see how he has grown.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> Crazy Camo! Love him.





TeamCourter said:


> Aw I love seeing little Camo as he grows up





Katey said:


> He is looking great! Incredible to see how he has grown.


Thank you ladies :cheers:

Here is one I took yesterday while home sick on the couch. Camo doing his best Superman impersonation


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow he is growing fast,he was so little.and look at those eyes


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I love when they lay all stretched out like that! Gemini lays like that all the time, then if I call her she uses he front legs to crawls across the room to me with back legs still dragging behind lol. I was always wondering how her belly got so dirty until I realized she does it outside too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

He is stunning and you have done an amazing job getting him healthy!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Good thing he has a red collar on or he would blended right into your carpet... sure living up to his name  such a handsome pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Babelicious said:


> Wow he is growing fast,he was so little.and look at those eyes


Thank you, I love his eyes too. They have an intensity to them that matches his personality. He is a very high energy pup, but worth every bit of the work!



TeamCourter said:


> Aw I love when they lay all stretched out like that! Gemini lays like that all the time, then if I call her she uses he front legs to crawls across the room to me with back legs still dragging behind lol. I was always wondering how her belly got so dirty until I realized she does it outside too


I'm glad he only does it inside, it keeps baths to a minimum 



luvmyfurbabys said:


> He is stunning and you have done an amazing job getting him healthy!


Thank you, he really has come a long way. I'm glad I could give him a good home 



KFRUGE said:


> Good thing he has a red collar on or he would blended right into your carpet... sure living up to his name  such a handsome pup!


Thanks! Yeah he does blend with the old nasty carpet that needs to go...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking good Dicky. He is a handsome boy and looks to be in good shape. Thanks for sharing the pic. Like the new Camo signature pic too. Nice job on the shadowing. 

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Joe! I'm rather find of the new sig too. I love playing around with photoshop.

Camo is in pretty good shape for a pup. I'm not working him yet since he is only 6.5 months old, it is all him at this point.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha i love it when they stretch out like that...he is so cute!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahaha! He totally blends in with the carpet  he is just one awesome pup! Love how he is maturing!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

9 months, 40 lbs.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh mr.crazy face!!! He is so cute, looks like a ball of energy that's for sure!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha he is so cool! Love Camo!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

he's looking good. all in his lanky phase  such a happy pup


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh my gosh mr.crazy face!!! He is so cute, looks like a ball of energy that's for sure!!


Ball of energy is an understatement. I can't wear him out. We will go until I am exhausted and ready to pass out and he just looks at me wanting more. He is quite expressive with the faces though.



~StangChick~ said:


> haha he is so cool! Love Camo!


Thanks Stang! I think he is a pretty cool lil mutt too 



Beatrix Kiddo said:


> he's looking good. all in his lanky phase  such a happy pup


Yeah, he is very lanky right now. In a few more months I can start working him a little harder to put some muscle on him. Don't let the lankiness fool ya though. He is a strong lil pup who pulls my fat ass around on a skateboard :woof:


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I've been waiting for some new pictures of Camo, he sure is growing up


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

He is SO cute!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> Aw I've been waiting for some new pictures of Camo, he sure is growing up





BCdogs said:


> He is SO cute!!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great shots of Camo. That last one made me laugh out loud. A nine month old clown I'm sure. Thanks for the new pics Dicky, he looks great.


----------



## carolinagame (Sep 16, 2014)

Just making my first post on the forum proud to be a memeber pics coming soon some great bloods ima let yall decide really dropped a liter about 8mos ago prospect looking nice off of some great dogs looking to aquire a couple of Garners dogs local.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Dicky, Camo is looking GREAT. He has such a great big mouth, wow. lol. Looks super happy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

carolinagame said:


> Just making my first post on the forum proud to be a memeber pics coming soon some great bloods ima let yall decide really dropped a liter about 8mos ago prospect looking nice off of some great dogs looking to aquire a couple of Garners dogs local.


You may want to start your own thread under the introduction forum.


----------

